# Is this Site a scam? Deals seem too good to be true



## Nate Smilovici (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,
Quickly wanted to introduce myself on here. Long time lurker but just now decided to sign up! I've been riding for about 12 years but cant say I'm amazing by any stretch of the imagination...lol

Anyhow I came across this site because I'm looking for amazing end of season deals on snowboarding jackets and pants.
Has anyone bought anything from nauhadownload .com? It seems a little sketchy since the prices were so cheap!!? Somethings not adding up...

Any input would be great appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Thumbnail is super small


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like a no go. (No address anywhere, no telefone contact; i.e. you don't know from whom youre buying. Strange wording with lots of typos. Ur probably buying from a China based company, get fake goods - if at all - which you won't be able to return and some months later, ur credit card may get charged with small unwanted amounts.)

Rule of thumb: Only buy from websites where you have a clearly mentioned local address and phonenumber of the shop. And where you can pay through Paypal or similar.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The first item in the faq is how can I trust this site, which they can’t seem to answer with a straight face lol. So yeah, avoid like the plague.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah stick to sites like the house and department of goods. Both of those have great prices.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Yeah stick to sites like the house and *department of goods*. Both of those have great prices.


Backcountry shut down DOG a looong time ago...


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Yeah stick to sites like the house and department of goods. Both of those have great prices.





SGboarder said:


> Backcountry shut down DOG a looong time ago...


The House sucks ass, many better sites for gear. The House sells some really old shit and does not put the year on the gear.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Nate Smilovici said:


> Hey everyone,
> Quickly wanted to introduce myself on here. Long time lurker but just now decided to sign up! I've been riding for about 12 years but cant say I'm amazing by any stretch of the imagination...lol
> 
> Anyhow I came across this site because I'm looking for amazing end of season deals on snowboarding jackets and pants.
> ...


ISP is Istanbul with IP routed to California. Whats funnier is the Modified transworld logo. Anyways this should be a no brainer


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> Yeah stick to sites like *the house* and department of goods. Both of those have great prices.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk





ctoma said:


> The House sucks ass, many better sites for gear. The House sells some really old shit and does not put the year on the gear.


+1 do not buy from The House, horrible dishonest CS


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting. With all the videos and such, I assumed they (the-house) were legit. Never heard anything negative till this thread. Were issues with clearance/outlet stuff? I've noticed all the boards they sell specifically say the year.


----------



## johnsnowboards (Feb 6, 2015)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Interesting. With all the videos and such, I assumed they (the-house) were legit. Never heard anything negative till this thread. Were issues with clearance/outlet stuff? I've noticed all the boards they sell specifically say the year.


Issue I had was with customer service/warranty. They would promise one thing, then on the next email/call say something totally different. When I called them out for the discrepancy, they would just flat out stop replying for a whole week (until I bug them again for a status update).

I read reviews for them and other complains from BBB, seems other people had the same issue with customer service.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Sigh. Expecting a new board to be delivered today that I ordered from them. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Interesting. With all the videos and such, I assumed they (the-house) were legit. Never heard anything negative till this thread. Were issues with clearance/outlet stuff? *I've noticed all the boards they sell specifically say the year.*


Take another look. They proudly display the year on the 2018 and 2019 gear, all other gear is year-less. That's because some of that shit is close to 10 years old and they are still trying to sell it.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Fair enough. Only looked at them for boards... current year stuff. Welp, at least I know when my new plank shows up today to inspect the crap out of it while it's still wrapped in cellophane.... LOL. :chin:


----------



## auben (Feb 24, 2018)

*scam sites?*

a couple suspect sites which I just came across searching for boot deals..
(I've put 'X's in the website names below to prevent someone unwittingly following the links) & trying to buy stuff) & to prevent it coming up in a websearch.

http://www.XeaglesXnestXcanXmoreX.com/
http://www.XwholeXsaleXramblerX.com/
http://www.Xsource-XdeliX.co.uk
http://www.XyoungXsneakerX.com

I'm not saying these are definitely scams they just don't look right eg..
Poor English(Grammar), 
Non secure (HTT*P*:// instead of HTT*PS*://)
a bunch of other stuff related to the website hosting, country of origin & ownership etc.

follow this link below if you come across something too good to be true & do the checks.
https://www.wikihow.com/Find-if-a-Website-Is-Legitimate

safe browsing
VPN's are your friend


----------



## Nate Smilovici (Feb 17, 2018)

It looked suspicious but the non secured check out gave it away to be a scam. I wasn't aware there were so many scam sites for snowboard gear!?!?? I ended up going direct buying new gear from 686. Thanks for the input!


----------

